# Roberto Benigni sarà a Sanremo 2020



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2019)

*Roberto Benigni*, ospite a Che Tempo Che Fa assieme a Matteo Garrone per pubblicizzare l'uscita del film "Pinocchio", ha annunciato che *sarà *al *Festival di Sanremo 2020* condotto da Amadeus. Una presenza che già si vociferava nelle scorse settimane.

"_Sanremo? Eccome se ci vado, Amadeus non so se verrà! Sanremo per me è come Pinocchio, è una favola, è il settantesimo anniversario, è la festa degli italiani più bella. Sarà un Sanremo straordinario_" sono state le parole dell'attore toscano davanti al presentatore Fabio Fazio.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Roberto Benigni*, ospite a Che Tempo Che Fa assieme a Matteo Garrone per pubblicizzare l'uscita del film "Pinocchio", ha annunciato che *sarà *al *Festival di Sanremo 2020* condotto da Amadeus. Una presenza che già si vociferava nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> "_Sanremo? Eccome se ci vado, Amadeus non so se verrà! Sanremo per me è come Pinocchio, è una favola, è il settantesimo anniversario, è la festa degli italiani più bella. Sarà un Sanremo straordinario_" sono state le parole dell'attore toscano davanti al presentatore Fabio Fazio.


.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2019)

Sentivamo proprio il bisogno di vedere questo derelitto lecca sinistra....
Mamma mia


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2019)

Un personaggio ridicolo e viscido.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2019)

ancora sto idiota...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Si è dimenticato di dire che ci va per mettersi in tasca 2-300 mila euro...


----------

